# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Un clásico de la china

## darkd

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOiDxb0bpzg
¿Que os parece?¿Ideas, consejos?

Lamento que no estuviera el enlace, esta en oculto y por eso no lo veriais

----------


## Aminoliquid

Sobre qué?? Hay vídeo??

----------


## alejandroloda

Un juego sencillo pero muy bueno  :Wink1:

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Un juego sencillo pero muy bueno


Un juego sencillo??

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Un juego sencillo pero muy bueno


Un juego sencillo?? :O15:

----------


## alejandroloda

El principio del juego lo conozco de hace tiempo así que me resulta "sencillo", pero eso no quita en absoluto que el juego sea muy bueno xd

----------


## Langas

Cuando haces la finta al principio deberías hacer sonar las monedas de una mano, así se consigue mucho mejor la impresión de que has hecho algo raro. Y cuando enseñas las monedas dejándolas sobre la mesa yo creo que deberías hacer el mismo gesto con una mano cuando haces la técnica como con la otra cuando no la haces.

----------


## darkd

Gracias Langas, suponía que aunque no estaba "mal del todo", alguien en este foro (yo soy de cartas, jeje) que supiera mas de monedas podría aconsejarme sabiamente

----------


## MrTrucado

Yo te voy a decir dos cosas que veo, la primera es lo ya dicho los movimientos deben de ser siempre iguales, ya sea con la izquierda que con la derecha, la segunda es que la última vez que metes la mano debajo, métela enseñando las monedas, palma arriba de forma que le das más claridad al juego, el espectador lo percibirá como algo más imposible
ahora mejor, pero te dejo un privado

----------

